# An Upside-Down Pipe!?



## timothy.ll (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey,

I was wandering through some old pipe adverts the other day, and came across a hilarious little blurb proposing that in rain or snow one may keep a pipe smoking dry by simply turning the bowl upside-down (complete with picture of a victorian era 'gentleman' employing the method)! I had to laugh.

I couldn't help myself and tried it in the snow for 5 min or so yesterday... and I'm actually half convinced! The tobacco seemed to burn a bit faster, and I had to watch out for falling ash, but it smoked fine and I didn't get a lap full of half-burnt english...

Has anyone more experienced run across this wierd bit of wisdom or used it more regularly for better or worse? 

Timothy


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I have heard of it. You would just have to be careful because the heat will rise to the bottom of the bowl instead of out the top and you could burn a pipe out quick doing this if you aren't careful.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

In Frank McCourt's book, _Angela's Ashes_, he works with an old Irish coal cart driver who turns his pipe upside down in the rain. I highly recommend the book by the way.


----------



## yvesmary (Jan 28, 2011)

When I was guiding in the mountains, I always used to ride my horse with my pipe upside down if it was raining or snowing. Never had any problems.

You can't do that with cigarettes or cigars.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

They also turned their pipes upside down during the wartimes to avoid being seen I have been told.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

there is a pipe called a bartlett thats an upside down pipe and meant to be lit from the bottom. its different


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

timothy.ll said:


> Hey,
> 
> I was wandering through some old pipe adverts the other day, and came across a hilarious little blurb proposing that in rain or snow one may keep a pipe smoking dry by simply turning the bowl upside-down (complete with picture of a victorian era 'gentleman' employing the method)! I had to laugh.
> 
> ...


I have a Bartlett Pipe, and it is an upside down pipe. It has a lid you take off and fill with tobacco then cover. The bottom is a fine mesh screen and you light. They are neat.

Can't buy them anymore.


----------

